# A Reputable Breeder in Australia or NZ Who Ships to Hawaii



## Tom and Cindy (Jan 1, 2014)

We live in Hawaii and are looking for a GSD as a family companion. We have had several GSDs over the years, with our Dakota having passed away a few years ago. Because of inbreeding here on our island and quarantine restrictions on dogs coming from the US mainland, we want to bring a puppy in from Australia or New Zealand.

We would appreciate recommendations about reputable breeders in Australia or New Zealand who ship GSD pups to Hawaii. We would also love to hear about people's experiences in doing the same thing.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, will your imported baby be quarantined for 6 months on Oahu? ugh... Not a good situation. I hope the rules have changed for that.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Just curious, why Australia or NZ? Are those the only places that they won't quarantine from? I have several friends in Australia so I will ask around.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Also what are you looking for? Working line, show line, colors, puppies, adults etc


----------



## Tom and Cindy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello Myah's Mom,
NO! Fortunately, Australia and New Zealand are rabies free, just like Hawaii. So by state law we can bring dogs in from those two countries without any quarantine!


----------



## Tom and Cindy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello MrsFergione,
Yes, the Hawaii quarantine laws don't apply to those two countries. And we are looking for a puppy who will be a great family dog, with calm disposition. We are open to colors, as we have had sable ones, blackish ones and one white over the years.


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

I live in Australia but I'm not sure the breeder I got my puppy from will ship the dog to Hawaii. Vonehrlich Kennels is the name of the breeder in Brisbane. 

I would do lots of research on different breeds from Australia or NZ.


----------



## Tom and Cindy (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello Xena9012,
We sent an email to your breeder, and will find out if they export. Thank you.


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

Tom and Cindy said:


> Hello Myah's Mom,
> NO! Fortunately, Australia and New Zealand are rabies free, just like Hawaii. So by state law we can bring dogs in from those two countries without any quarantine!


I'm SO relieved! And ecstatic for you!


----------



## Wannabe (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi,
Looks like this thread is quite old. If you all are still on here, I'm in the same boat now. Looking for a reputable breeder in Aus who ships to Hawaii. 
Thank you.


----------

